#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Tekeningen stroom verdeelkast

## Bats

Heeft er iemand tekeningen over hoe je zo'n kastje kan maken die van je 380V netjes 220 maakt?



Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 08/09/2002  04:58:53

----------


## Massive

KOOP zo'n kastje, kost maar 425 piek....als er iets fout gaat ben je de lul, want het is niet gekeurd

greetingz

----------


## CyberNBD

Zeker als je al om tekeningen moet vragen: LAAT HET!!!


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## RDH

380 krijgen is geen pretje 220 ook niet....gewoon kopen dus

----------


## moderator

oef, das toch weer schrikken!

Waarom gaan mensen nog steeds proberen te spelen met stroom?
Met stroomverlopen moet je niet gaan dollen.

Het is eigenlijk heel erg simpel hoe zo'n dingetje in elkaar wordt gezet.
Zo eenvoudig dat in de installatietechniek alleen deskundig opgeleide mensen dit mogen doen.
Waarom zou je voor jouw veiligheid (en die van je gasten) de drempel gaan verlagen?

Leuke poging, maar voor een ieders veiligheid toch maar niet zelf bouwen!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## martje

Ik neem aan dat je langer wil blijven leven, en als het fout gaat is je schaden post hoger dan een 380 verdelertje je hebt hele mooie 19"dingetjes.

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## fish DMX

Zo'n spullen zijn heel gemakkelijk te maken, maar voor iemand die moet vragen hoe wijst erop dat hij niets van elektriciteit kent en dus veel te gevaarlijk is.

----------


## Niek...

Ik heb er ook zo'n een, maar mooi laten bouwen door iemand die er WEL verstand van had. Is helaas niet keurmerk-gekeurd. Doet het echter al heeeel lang heeeel goed. Dus veel electriciteit voor weinig geld...

Greetz Niek

----------


## djdabounce

Dit is echt te gevaarlijk om mee te gaan spelen!! Als er iets gebeurt mag je hopen dat je spul naar de kloten is en jezelf niet. Dit zijn geen grappen om mee te klooien.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## hugoboss

als ik jou was zou ik er toch een keer aan gaan denken om er een keer een aanteschaffen.
wat als tie het begeeft en je krijgt brand.
ja dan ben je de l...l.
de verzekering betaalt niet hoor als ze er achterkomen dat hij niet gekeurd is 

groetjes Hugo

----------


## DeMennooos

Nee jongens, snap dat dan. Meneer is sadomasochist en wil deze gebruiken om zijn tepel klemmen enige spanning te kunnen geven.
Als je nou slim bent bouw hem dan in een ijzeren bak en voel met je tong of er wel spanning op de kabeltje staat.


NATUURLIJK KRIJG JE GEEN TEKENINGEN!!!!!!!
ALS JE ZO'N DING ZELF BOUWT (zonder enige sterkstroom papiertjes) BEN JE ABSOLUUT HIER OP HET VERKEERDE ADRES.

Zo, dat is er ook weer uit.
Moet meteen weer gaan kijken voor nieuwe schoenen na kerst door die kromme tenen die ik hier van krijg.

Ik snap niet dat er nog steeds van die eikels zijn die denken dat ze zelf zo'n verdeelbak inelkaar kunnen schroeven.
Zelfs op dit forum is er maar een handje vol die dit zou kunnen en vooral mogen.

Tssssss, categorie dimmer in metalen bak?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Joost van Ens

Hoor ik tussen de genen die het kunnen. Tsja,helaas nooit goede papiertje gehaald denk ik<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

Inderdaad , bij de Technische Unie verkopen ze standaard paddestoelen. Wil je van 125A gaan schakelen : zorg voor goed spul.
Zelfbouw is en blijft gevaarlijk, behalve voor de betere monteurs. (zie http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3112)

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Techieguy

Uhhmm meneer de moderator mag wel een beetje op zn taalgebruik letten!!

Laat het beledigen maar aan de simpele forum bezoekertjes over!!

(Ben het overigens HELEMAAL met m eens :Smile: )

----------


## Niek...

Zoals gezegd heb ik dus zo'n kastje die gewoon goed is alleen nog geen keurmerk bevat. Weten jullie of ik deze er nog bij kan krijgen door hem bijv. te laten checken bij een bevoegd bedrijf?

Greetz Niek

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Ja dat kan... Pak de Gouden Gids en bel een aantal Installatieburo's af, en vraag of ze bevoegd zijn om gereedschap te keuren. Dan kan je het zwikkie daar brengen, en wordt het (met een beetje geluk waar je bij staat) beproefd en gemeten, voorzien van een keuringssticker en een certificaat of logboek. 

Nadeel aan het hele verhaal is, is dat je eigenlijk elk jaar die keuring zou moeten herhalen...

Andere vraag, ben je bij de KVK ingeschreven als zijnde bedrijf? Werkt er personeel voor je? Ben je personeel bij een bedrijf? 
Het is namelijk zo dat voor de ARBO-regelgeving ALLE(!) elektrische apparaten EN verlengsnoeren/haspels/verdeelblokken ELK JAAR gekeurd moeten worden.
Alleen dan mag je er officieel mee werken! Zonder deze keuringen mag je weigeren met dit materiaal te werken!!!!! Dat doe ik dus ook, en veel van mijn collega's met mij. Het resultaat is dat nu ELK jaar bij ons het hele zwikkie gecontroleerd wordt. (Door een collega en mezelf, die daar een speciale opleiding voor gehad hebben.)

Voor de duidelijkheid, het is dus niet zo dat elke elektromonteur een elektrisch apparaat mag keuren. Je hebt hier speciale papieren voor nodig, en speciale meet/beproevings-instrumenten.
Zelf kun je al wel vast alle snoeren controleren op beschadigingen (beschadiging betekend afgekeurd), kijken of alle trekontlastingen goed en/of gebruikt zijn, er geen onderdelen missen en apparaten goed gesloten zijn (geen kieren in de behuizingen ect.), er eventueel een Nederlandstalige beschrijving/gebruiksaanwijzing bij zit (CE-keur onderdeel), en of het schoon is en werkt (uiteraard).

Mocht ik in de haast nog iets vergeten zijn te vermelden.... Ik hoor het graag.

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Mocht ik in de haast nog iets vergeten zijn te vermelden.... Ik hoor het graag.



Volgens mij niet!!!!!

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## pieterjan

niet aan beginnen tenzij je dood wilt<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Chiellie

Hoezo gaan jullie alleen maar af op de vraag? Ik heb vaak genoeg mengtafels ect open liggen in mijn td hier vraag ik ook vaker schema's van. Komt op het zelfde neer. Tevens een 380 naar 220 verdeling maken is NIET moeilijk. Zelf heb ik hier dan wel de certificaten voor alleen iedereen moet het toch ooit leren. Zelf raad ik je aan er een samen met een ervaren persoon te maken. Zo weet je tenminste wel wat je in de verhuur hebt :Smile: . Je bent er immers zelf bij geweest.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Chiellie, welkom! Hopelijk ga je veel plezier beleven op het forum. Als ik je een eerste tip mag geven: kijk naar de datum van de berichten. Je reageert nu op iets dat al 6 jaar niet meer ter sprake is, dus het probleem zal nu wel opgelost zijn.  :Wink:

----------

